# deepest glossiest glaze



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking for really glossy deep look before applying a premium wax, contenderd are
Amigo
Rmg or vmhg
Raceglaze pre wax cut and non abrasive
Britemax 4
Lusso revitalizing cream

I have not used all of these products but do not have time to trial them all, which in your experience gives the deepest ultimate glossy look pre wax

Thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

out of those ive tried amigo and RMG.. amigo is my favourite glaze of all the ones i've tried.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive only used Red Moose out of those and can recommend it. It really does add gloss and wetness. I suspect some of the others you list are synthetic blends. If your putting a premium wax over the top then id stick to something really oily and petroleum based like the red moose. Im not a synthetic fan, they tend to be too mirrory looking for me and less colour jetting effect.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Between lusso and amigo for me. I think amigo takes it tbh


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

For "deep and glossy" it has to be the Red Moose glaze. Work with a dual-action polisher and LC gold pad for best results.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Out of the list I've only used Amigo, and i won't either as i find Amigo to be far superior than anything else I've used


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Out of all those I would go for amigo. Unless it's a single stage red or dark car that is, in which case go rmg. Amigo is just a step from the others, fills, doesn't mute flake at all, is super slick, very glossy and as it's polymer based there will be no drop back. I find rmg will mute flake, but as it's oilier than the others is perfect for ingle stage paints


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I'm planning on applying Prima Amigo with a black Sonus finishing pad with my Flex DA...followed by a hand application of Pinnacle Souveran wax.

This is a 2010 Volvo XC60 T6 with Passion Red paint in excellent condition - I gave a DA with Klasse AIO a couple of months ago.

Question....

Is it worth me giving another another DA all over with either Klasse AIO (or maybe even AG SRP?), or straight on with the Amigo after washing?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> I'm planning on applying Prima Amigo with a black Sonus finishing pad with my Flex DA...followed by a hand application of Pinnacle Souveran wax.
> 
> This is a 2010 Volvo XC60 T6 with Passion Red paint in excellent condition - I gave a DA with Klasse AIO a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


Amigo directly replaces srp, and far outshines it in every aspect IMO


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Forgot to add, its going to be on solid red


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DesertDog as stated the Amigo is a cleanser as well as glaze.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

matmak81 said:


> Forgot to add, its going to be on solid red


I still need to try the RMG and yours sounds a perfect contender.

The Amigo is great but not tried it on Red, as stated Amigo is a polymer so should theoretically hold up better.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can get the cleakote glazes from shinearama at a cracking price ATM.

I've been tempted but already got 5 bottles of glaze to use!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

matmak81 said:


> Looking for really glossy deep look before applying a premium wax, contenderd are
> Amigo
> Rmg or vmhg
> Raceglaze pre wax cut and non abrasive
> ...


Lusso will give you a warm clear shine with not much filling.
clearkotes glaze will give you a very nice wetness to the color,not much of a filler.
raceglaze pink non abrasive is the "best looking" glaze from the lot,just amazing!.
amigo is the best overall glaze,great clear shine,the paint will be smooth like nothing else,good filling action to the paint,go with a DA machine on that.
i have the britemax glaze,but didnt try it yet..


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you considered cg ez Creme glaze? I prefer this to amigo on a dark metallic gray!


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not considered that one mate as I thought I'd try One of the ones I've got first

Cheers


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

matmak81 said:


> Not considered that one mate as I thought I'd try One of the ones I've got first
> 
> Cheers


Sorry wasn't aware that you actually had all above. In that case go for amigo. Also think about layering these glazes for a deeper shine. Two layers should provide a little extra. You may or my not notice the difference but worth a go.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As Spoony so many glazes but still buy more and i have only used a glaze twice....:lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

blackfire GEP. Have a look at Polishedbliss website. I now use it on my saphire black car:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Have rmg, blackhole, amigo to name but a few and amigo without even having to think about it is the best product for glazing/filling etc, its one of the few products that i've brought a second bottle of before even using half of my existing one


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> blackfire GEP. Have a look at Polishedbliss website. I now use it on my saphire black car:thumb:


BF GEP good product but slightly hard when wipe it off .

For depth and wetness my favorite glaze is Amigo and Ez Creme for metallic colours , sometimes I use LPL for glassy silvery finish.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ez glaze you cant beat it in IMP.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

lusso revitalizing creme for a wet warm look!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Amigo, RMG, or Meg's #7. 

Amigo seems to be coming out to play more and more, even on single stage paint. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

on single stage red RMG is awesome but not tried amigo yet


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> on single stage red RMG is awesome but not tried amigo yet


I tried Amigo the other day on single stage red, very surprising! Looked darker, deeper, very wet and glossy. Like I'd just used Meg's #7. Very happy! :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

What condition is the paint in? On corrected paint imo I'd go with the Clearkote RMG on solid red, if it has some minor swirls then Amigo's filling ability will produce better results.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dan_S said:


> What condition is the paint in? On corrected paint imo I'd go with the Clearkote RMG on solid red, if it has some minor swirls then Amigo's filling ability will produce better results.


Good, used it after I hit it with 106FA. Was well surprised with the result. Thought it'd look blingy and orange like blackhole/ez creme makes red, but nope. Deep, wet, and glossy. I usually use Meg's #7, but wanted to test Amigo out on the bonnet. Did the whole car after just seeing the first spot!

I have got to polish this car (SS Commodore) again in the new year, will post a detail for sure. I did have pics of this detail and had some real nice 50/50's, wet sanded the headlights etc, but OS upgrade on my new iPhone 4S wiped everything.  Got pic of completed car, but it's not the same as pics from during the detail.


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan_S said:


> What condition is the paint in? On corrected paint imo I'd go with the Clearkote RMG on solid red, if it has some minor swirls then Amigo's filling ability will produce better results.


Paint is pretty good but has some was induced swirls from when my mrs took it to the local $5 hand car wash...aaargh, women


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

matmak81 said:


> Paint is pretty good but has some was induced swirls from when my mrs took it to the local $5 hand car wash...aaargh, women


Go the amigo then :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Good, used it after I hit it with 106FA. Was well surprised with the result. Thought it'd look blingy and orange like blackhole/ez creme makes red, but nope. Deep, wet, and glossy. I usually use Meg's #7, but wanted to test Amigo out on the bonnet. Did the whole car after just seeing the first spot!
> 
> I have got to polish this car (SS Commodore) again in the new year, will post a detail for sure. I did have pics of this detail and had some real nice 50/50's, wet sanded the headlights etc, but OS upgrade on my new iPhone 4S wiped everything.  Got pic of completed car, but it's not the same as pics from during the detail.


Sorry mate was replying to OP, wasn't too clear though .

Sounds like good results with the Amigo, shame about the pics


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

:lol: Oh well....

I did find RMG can highlight swirls, so I wouldn't use that!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

How to clean a DA pad after using Prima Amigo?

I've tried all the usual suspects but all I end up with is the the glaze still oozing from the pad.

Would petrol be a suitable cleaner?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I clean my pads with APC.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

None, Blackfire GEP.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I clean my pads with APC.


APC with Prima Amigo had very little effect - seems like something benzene or solvent based may be required


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> APC with Prima Amigo had very little effect - seems like something benzene or solvent based may be required


I use simple green APC. Have you tried washing up detergent?


----------

